# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  анонимность через www.anonymizer.ru --миф или реальность ?

## drongo

Не секрет, что, путешествуя по Всемирной паутине или общаясь в чате, мы оставляем за собой массу следов. Многие небезосновательно опасаются, что эти следы могут слишком много о нас сказать и в худшем случае привести к нежелательным последствиям. Просто о вас могут узнать больше, чем вы хотите. А информирован значит вооружен. И вооружен против вас. 

Конечно же, не стоит драматизировать ситуацию: вероятность того, что кто-то отследит вас или залезет к вам в компьютер, не так уж велика. Но для многих людей важно само ощущение защищенности и конфиденциальности. Его отчасти могут дать так называемые анонимайзеры. Один из таких проектов - www.anonymizer.ru. Известен он довольно давно, но весьма долгое время не работал. 

Действует он очень просто. Заходите на этот сайт, в специальной строке пишете адрес того ресурса, который хотели бы посетить инкогнито, и дальше работаете точно так же, как раньше. По умолчанию выставлен высший уровень безопасности. Он применяется, если пользоваться совсем уж анонимно, т.е. не регистрироваться. Регистрация же дает возможность самостоятельно настраивать параметры серфинга. Услуга бесплатна, предполагается, что зарабатывать такой ресурс должен на рекламе. Ведь каждая загруженная страница означает для его хозяев еще один показ рекламы. Благо, глаза она не мозолит и две текстовые ссылки в верху страницы - вполне приемлемая плата за конфиденциальность. 

Анонимайзер - очень удобная и полезная вещь, чтобы обходить разного рода запреты. Например, в странах, где запрещен доступ к определенным ресурсам, самые догадливые легко добираются до них с помощью этого сервиса. То же самое в корпорациях, где борются с использованием Интернета в личных целях. Другое дело, что обмануть умного системного администратора не так-то просто, и едва ли не первое, с чем он борется, и есть анонимайзеры. Но опыт показывает, что далеко не везде работают умные представители этой профессии. 

Александр Плющев
www.echonet.ru

Автор - сотрудник 
радиостанции "Это Москвы".
Настоящий обзор написан
специально для "Ведомостей".

www.anonymizer.ru -вот через него и заходите  :Smiley: 
правда мне интерсно , ведь если через него данные идут значит данная информация анализируеться на их сервере . то есть сам лезешь в мышеловку , где сыр= анонимность . ваши мнения господа присяжные -засидатели  ;D
П.С. есть очень положительный момент в этом сервисе . можно качать файлы с русских серверов , тем кто не имееет русских IP  :Smiley: 
я только не понял , как им пользоваться с флешгетом . попробовал вставить IP который указан anonymizer.ru  при брождении через него с портом 80 , говорит транспарентный прокси  :Sad:  кто знает ? колитесь , а то хуже будет  ;D

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Xen

Более менее анонимный серфинг возможен при помощи анонимных соксов, получаемых сами знаете какими методами, плюс используя ВПН, настроенную на левом дедике.

А всякие анонимайзеры и прочее есть хрень собачья. Удобны только как обычные и промежуточные прокси для обхода ограничений на подсети, запрашиваемые урлы и т.д.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> А всякие анонимайзеры и прочее есть хрень собачья. Удобны только как обычные и промежуточные прокси для обхода ограничений на подсети, запрашиваемые урлы и т.д.


Согласен на все 100% - термины "прокси" и "анонимность" несовместимы  :Smiley:  (поскольку прокси ведет логи, которые идеальны для изучения, что и где делал юзер). Другое дело, что логи разных анонимайзеров по идее должны быть доступны только спецслужбам.

----------


## Xen

Но тут в игру вступает человеческий фактор =))

----------


## egik

а выход есть из этого круга?
как анонимно перемещаться по сети?

----------


## Xen

смотри выше мой пост, если готов использовать коммерческий впн, стучись, накидаю линков

----------

